# I wanna know why?



## Bakerch (Dec 5, 2013)

So why do we have to wind the yarn into a ball ourselves? Why can't the yarn come in a ball and save us some time and sore arms lol! I've just rolled a hank of Lornas Laces, colour is called "Christmas at Downton"! I just love the name and of course the show so had to have some of this gorgeous yarn! I bought it to make socks but just recently found a simple shawl I'd like to do...my very first shawl...so excited! I thought I'd rather have "Downton"around me than on my feet. Here's a picture of the yarn just wound by hand..it took 32 minutes to wind it!!...it's fingering weight. Also a pic of the shawl I'm just about to start on this sunny but cold cold day in Ontario...we got dumped on yesterday...got dug out finally a little while ago...poor hubby is pooped from all the shovelling..he's napping so out come the knitting needles...no point cooking or cleaning, it'd just wake him up lol!
Anyway, does anyone know why the yarn doesn't come balled up for us? Is there really a reasonable explanation? Would love your thoughts!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Humm- good question. Maybe as that would hide all sorts of knots and any other possible problems that we can discover in the winding process (before it's too late and we are well into the ball?) I was gifted a ball winder for my knitting club at school. It's not electric, just hand turned, but we love it! Gives much more even tension as well. so you don't stretch the yarn while winding it. You might consider one.

Could you share where you got the Downton Christmas yarn. Love the colorways!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

It's done like this to make us buy more knitting equipment. A ball winder and swift help out with this chore.
Love the pattern you are going to make.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Regular yarn is O.K. but try lacy, hairy mohair.
I have 8" ball all in one piece no knots,that took me weeks b/c I dreaded those tiny fibers flying everywhere and making me sneeze. I could do only few minutes at the time.
I do have a yarn winder but I don't like using it on mohair.


----------



## Bakerch (Dec 5, 2013)

cainchar said:


> Humm- good question. Maybe as that would hide all sorts of knots and any other possible problems that we can discover in the winding process (before it's too late and we are well into the ball?) I was gifted a ball winder for my knitting club at school. It's not electric, just hand turned, but we love it! Gives much more even tension as well. so you don't stretch the yarn while winding it. You might consider one.
> 
> Could you share where you got the Downton Christmas yarn. Love the colorways!


Hi, I'm looking into buying a swift and winder just haven't decided which one to buy..I'm researching it.
The yarn I bought from Craftsy..it was a sock kit or should say yarn and pattern package and was on sale..I think it was 25% off so it was reasonable! The colourway is quite lovely, I agree! Thanks!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Come to South Africa, all our yarn comes in a 100g ball, we dont get skeins that have to be wound into balls.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

Lorna's Laces (and other handdyed yarn) is frequently done in very small shops, sometimes just one person. If it took you 30 minutes to ball it up, imagine how much less would be produced if they needed to add that to the process after dying, drying and labeling. There are a few online shops that do ball up by hand but you can almost never catch their updates. 

A swift and ball winder are a huge help. (If I could only do one, I'd pick the swift first because then you can wind by hand a bit more easily... a ball winder without a swift isn't super useful in my opinion)


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks- I'll have a look on Crafty's. BTW- we don't have a swift and seem to be able to wind our yarns well on the winder. I'm not convinced we need a swift. Then again, we don't get donations of yarn in hanks- that could be quite different. Since there are always others there to hold yarn, it may mean we just don't need a swift in our group.



Bakerch said:


> Hi, I'm looking into buying a swift and winder just haven't decided which one to buy..I'm researching it.
> The yarn I bought from Craftsy..it was a sock kit or should say yarn and pattern package and was on sale..I think it was 25% off so it was reasonable! The colourway is quite lovely, I agree! Thanks!


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

It is my understanding that it lays better on a store shelf in a hank. Easier to see the colorways, and to feel it.


----------



## Bakerch (Dec 5, 2013)

Busy girl said:


> It's done like this to make us buy more knitting equipment. A ball winder and swift help out with this chore.
> Love the pattern you are going to make.


Haha...I agree..I'm looking into buying a swift and ball winder..and Ya thanks I fell in love with the pattern coz it's simple...mostly plain knit with a bit of pattern at the ends to keep it interesting! 😄


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

dawn b said:


> It is my understanding that it lays better on a store shelf in a hank. Easier to see the colorways, and to feel it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bakerch (Dec 5, 2013)

dawn b said:


> It is my understanding that it lays better on a store shelf in a hank. Easier to see the colorways, and to feel it.


Oh...that's an interesting thought!


----------



## Krwabby (Aug 18, 2011)

For some yarn, when it is in a 'hank' (I think that's what you call it), you see the same colors together, the way it was dyed, and it looks so much different then than when wound into a cake or a ball. So I think it shows off the colors so well and you really see what you're getting. Also, I've been told that you really should leave it in the hank (which has the yarn in a more 'relaxed' state) until you are ready to knit with it. That's when you'd wind into a ball or cake. And when winding, you shouldn't wind with too much tension or that takes away some of the yarn's 'springyness', which can affect the stretch or drape of your item.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

dawn b said:


> It is my understanding that it lays better on a store shelf in a hank. Easier to see the colorways, and to feel it.


 :thumbup: 
The operative word in the OP is "hank".
Many home spinners will only have hanks as well as higher end manufacturers.
It keeps the cost down as well as can package more in a shipment.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Takes up less room shipping and storing, easier to handle in skeins when weighing would be a few guesses.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

come down here we have wool in "balls" No way would I buy a skein again, that went out with button up boots!


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

I prefer to purchase hanks because I can see everything, feel it, and wind it myself. I use Knit picks ball winder, and no swift. My husband acts as swift. 

And I never buy un bleached wool in a skein if I can help it, becau I have to turn it into a hank to dye it anyway! (Unless it's fishermans wool, then I have to suffer for my budget)


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

peppered said:


> Regular yarn is O.K. but try lacy, hairy mohair.
> I have 8" ball all in one piece no knots,that took me weeks b/c I dreaded those tiny fibers flying everywhere and making me sneeze. I could do only few minutes at the time.
> I do have a yarn winder but I don't like using it on mohair.


Just try wearing a dust mask that you find in the paint section at the hardware store. I wind mohair yarn on my winder often. Just wind it loosely. If you use your left hand to hold the yarn before it goes through the yarn guide, you can keep it from winding too tightly. Also, your hand will collect any extra 'fuzzy fibers' from flying about.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Bakerch said:


> Haha...I agree..I'm looking into buying a swift and ball winder..and Ya thanks I fell in love with the pattern coz it's simple...mostly plain knit with a bit of pattern at the ends to keep it interesting! 😄


You don't necessarily need a swift. You can use the back of a chair to spread out your hank; or turn the chair upside down & use the legs instead. I use a flared out lampshade that I already have & it works great. I drape my hank yarn around the lampshade & since it flares out at the bottom, it keeps the yarn from falling off. I unscrew the little knob (finial) at the top of the shade so that it spins as I wind it onto my yarn winder. I've used this method for years because I can't afford to buy a swift. You could buy an old large lampshade at the thrift store.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

You are lucky most yarn comes in balls,back in the 50's and 60's all you could buy was skeins.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

can you imagine what the store shelves would be like if everything was in a ball the way you do it by hand? Why expect the manufacturer to do the work for you? Do you want to pay a lot more for each ball/skein/hank of yarn? If you don't want to do it yourself, buy yarn that is knitting ready.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful yarn and lovely pattern you have chosen.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

I buy my wool in balls, but I can never find the centre strand to pull. So I like to make my own balls as I prefer to pull from the centre, I've been using a nostippine but hubby has just ordered me a manual winder from Amazon which I'm really looking forward to using.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

I think it is also a matter of cost. The way the yarn is made it comes off the machines easier in a hank rather than a ball and as someone else has said you can better see the colors, drape and quality of the yarn in a hank rather than a ball. Also if the ball is wrapped too tight it stretches the yarn.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I use paper masks for that kind of yarn. DH uses them when he mows the grass or his allergies get out of hand.


----------



## LizMarch (Aug 26, 2014)

dragonfly7673 said:


> Lorna's Laces (and other handdyed yarn) is frequently done in very small shops, sometimes just one person. If it took you 30 minutes to ball it up, imagine how much less would be produced if they needed to add that to the process after dying, drying and labeling. There are a few online shops that do ball up by hand but you can almost never catch their updates.
> 
> A swift and ball winder are a huge help. (If I could only do one, I'd pick the swift first because then you can wind by hand a bit more easily... a ball winder without a swift isn't super useful in my opinion)


I agree completely and to add to it, it would make it much more difficult for the buyer to see exactly how the colorway looks - when you pick up a hank in a shop you can untwist it and see how long the color repeats are, etc. That definitely gets obscured once wound.

I did without a swift and winder for years and it is absolutely a tedious task to do it by hand with no help! My husband bought me a wood swift from Stanwood Needlecraft and one of their winders last year and its a breeze to use - takes all of 5 minutes now! But also agree that if you had to choose just one the swift would be more helpful. It would be rather difficult to use a winder with nothing to guide the yarn along.


----------



## Bakerch (Dec 5, 2013)

chickkie said:


> can you imagine what the store shelves would be like if everything was in a ball the way you do it by hand? Why expect the manufacturer to do the work for you? Do you want to pay a lot more for each ball/skein/hank of yarn? If you don't want to do it yourself, buy yarn that is knitting ready.


That's what I don't get...why should it be more?...the less expensive yarns are all in a ball/skein and ready to knit. What I don't understand is why they can't wind the yarns to be knit ready.
One explanation was regarding the tension...is it because they are natural fibres and not acrylic that they can't be wound?...if so that seems logical enough to understand. I just put the question out there to see if there was any logic to it as I know I can count on my wise KP's to usually know the answer.
I would certainly buy the yarn knit ready if it was the kind of yarn I wanted to knit with.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Bakerch said:


> That's what I don't get...why should it be more?...the less expensive yarns are all in a ball/skein and ready to knit. What I don't understand is why they can't wind the yarns to be knit ready.
> One explanation was regarding the tension...is it because they are natural fibres and not acrylic that they can't be wound?...if so that seems logical enough to understand. I just put the question out there to see if there was any logic to it as I know I can count on my wise KP's to usually know the answer.
> I would certainly buy the yarn knit ready if it was the kind of yarn I wanted to knit with.


well the biggest reason is that the equipment to do that is very expensive a lot of the better quality yarn is done in limited quantities, not mass produced in a factory.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

dragonfly7673 said:


> Lorna's Laces (and other handdyed yarn) is frequently done in very small shops, sometimes just one person. If it took you 30 minutes to ball it up, imagine how much less would be produced if they needed to add that to the process after dying, drying and labeling. There are a few online shops that do ball up by hand but you can almost never catch their updates.
> 
> A swift and ball winder are a huge help. (If I could only do one, I'd pick the swift first because then you can wind by hand a bit more easily... a ball winder without a swift isn't super useful in my opinion)


Another reason with hand dyed or painted, etc. is you can see the color ways and how it was dyed when it is in the hank, you can not after it has been wound. There are also techniques in knitting, that uses those colory ways to their advantage.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I wind all yarn by hand into balls so that I can check for flaws, knots and any other imperfections. Better the devil I know than the one I don't. I recently purchased 4 skeins of the new Red Heart with wool yarn, and there were problems such as knots and sections where the color was wrong. So I was able to contact R.H. and they sent replacement.


----------



## Bakerch (Dec 5, 2013)

LizMarch said:


> I agree completely and to add to it, it would make it much more difficult for the buyer to see exactly how the colorway looks - when you pick up a hank in a shop you can untwist it and see how long the color repeats are, etc. That definitely gets obscured once wound.
> 
> I did without a swift and winder for years and it is absolutely a tedious task to do it by hand with no help! My husband bought me a wood swift from Stanwood Needlecraft and one of their winders last year and its a breeze to use - takes all of 5 minutes now! But also agree that if you had to choose just one the swift would be more helpful. It would be rather difficult to use a winder with nothing to guide the yarn along.


Hi...your answer makes perfect sense!...thanks so much!...it takes a bit with me sometimes lol...but I appreciate everyone's answers and comments!
Thank you everyone for your comments and thoughts...some funny but mostly helpful!
I plan on putting my order in for a swift and ball winder tomorrow...I've been researching different products and will look forward to getting that!


----------



## Bakerch (Dec 5, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Beautiful yarn and lovely pattern you have chosen.


Thank you!😊


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

For me another reason to rewind yarn is it is easier to carry a cake of yarn rather than a huge skein or cone of yarn if you are making small items and are doing a lot of knitting away from home. I wouldn't do it for a big project like a sweater, too many joins. But since most of my knitting is small items; baby clothes, washcloths, socks, hats, scarves it works for me to carry less yarn (if I bought in bulk-small skeins or balls I don't bother to rewind) There is also no yarn barf or annoying knots if I rewind, and if you are going to KIP, you probably shouldn't be cussing a blue streak while doing it.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

In UK, yarn always comes ready wound. I usually buy 100g balls and pull the yarn from the centre so it flows nicely.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

I remember when all yarn came in a hank and we used to sit with arms out for mum to wound


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty color and the shawl too!!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

christine flo said:


> I remember when all yarn came in a hank and we used to sit with arms out for mum to wound


Me too!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Most of the yarn in the UK comes in balls now, so much quicker to get down to knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## marthe (Nov 11, 2014)

When my grand mother passed away, I was given her wood woolwinder which stands proudly in the living room, beside being a conversation piece it us quite useful


----------



## little guy (Dec 14, 2014)

I love Lorna laces, the colors and texture. They flatten easier when shipping,so we can have the joy of balling the yarn ourselves (lol). I don't mind balling yarns or threads,IT allows picking out KNOTS and weak spots before beginning projects, and balling saved on the headaches.


----------



## nmorris (Oct 14, 2014)

I remember when I was young (many years ago) the wool always came in hanks and I had to sit for ages with my arms apart so my mum could 'ball' it up. These days all the wool seems to be in balls in the UK, 50g, 100g, 200g and 400g sizes. So lucky!


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Montana Gramma said:


> Takes up less room shipping and storing, easier to handle in skeins when weighing would be a few guesses.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ferol Pat (Jun 18, 2013)

one good thing about south africa, our yarn comes in balls


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

I love the colours in your yarn and the pattern you have chosen will look great.


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

did you purchase the pattern directly from Leah Michelle ?

if not, from where did you purchase from - please and thanks...

I wanted to buy that colourway too !

shawl will be awesome when completed


----------



## Bridgeknitter (Sep 18, 2014)

I always ask person helping e at LYS to wind hanks for me: the shop has ball winder right there and I figure that service is built into price of expensive yarns.


----------



## gypsy18 (Jan 15, 2015)

Bakerch said:


> So why do we have to wind the yarn into a ball ourselves? Why can't the yarn come in a ball and save us some time and sore arms lol! I've just rolled a hank of Lornas Laces, colour is called "Christmas at Downton"! I just love the name and of course the show so had to have some of this gorgeous yarn! I bought it to make socks but just recently found a simple shawl I'd like to do...my very first shawl...so excited! I thought I'd rather have "Downton"around me than on my feet. Here's a picture of the yarn just wound by hand..it took 32 minutes to wind it!!...it's fingering weight. Also a pic of the shawl I'm just about to start on this sunny but cold cold day in Ontario...we got dumped on yesterday...got dug out finally a little while ago...poor hubby is pooped from all the shovelling..he's napping so out come the knitting needles...no point cooking or cleaning, it'd just wake him up lol!
> Anyway, does anyone know why the yarn doesn't come balled up for us? Is there really a reasonable explanation? Would love your thoughts!


I adore this yarn and shawl. I'm with you on the cooking/cleaning logic. 
:wink:

I figure that it must be more practical for machines to skein the yarn instead of wind it into a ball. I avoid winding my yarn into a ball, but I always regret not doing it because I struggle with the skeins knotting and tangling. Drives me nuts.

I noticed that yarn winders (not really machines; quite old-fashioned in design) are rather expensive. I've always wanted to just spend the money and buy one, but I can't justify it when it gets right down to it. I've seen them on Mary Maxim, but I've ordered things like crochet hooks from them, and the quality (made in China) has been abysmal, although I like their yarn.


----------



## Bridgeknitter (Sep 18, 2014)

I always ask person helping e at LYS to wind hanks for me: the shop has ball winder right there and I figure that service is built into price of expensive yarns.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

dawn b said:


> It is my understanding that it lays better on a store shelf in a hank. Easier to see the colorways, and to feel it.


And it is a LOT prettier in a skein. It also stretches and distorts the yarn just a little bit when it is done into a ball. Which is not the best for the yarn. I have found that storage of balls and skeins also cause the natural fibers like wool to "lightly felt" together. So when I come to use an already wound ball I still have to reball it to make it flow better. Commercial yarns are not as bad as they are frequently coated with "things" to make them not do that. Things might be "wax, oils, chemicals" etc. I do use a spinning oil on my fibers as I card them for spinning but it is usually washed out of the skein when the skein is finished. 
Most yarns both natural and acrylic benefit from being left UN balled for as long as possible. A round ball hand wound is not good for most yarns as the winder really needs to add some looseness to the ball to keep the yarn from being compressed or stretched out of shape. Hand winding it onto a Nostepine is better if not drawn to tightly. That makes a center pull ball. Most ball winders do ok but wind a wee bit tighter than is good for the yarn. You can tell by the way the ball "collapses" when taken off the core. All that said the very best way to hand wind yarn into "balls" is onto a small disk of light cardboard, turning the disc frequently as you wind and inserting 2-3 fingers of the holding hand between the "ball" and the yarn being wound thereby creating a loose space. Each time you rotate you move your fingers from under the wound part and repeat winding over your fingers to create that little extra space. This was taught to me in a class by a teacher from Russia who learned from the Orenburg lace industry. Their livelihood depended on good products, quickly done. They took the yarn right off of their spindles onto these disks then just steamed the filled disks and used them as they were, never rewinding. Sure saves time and labor. Yep, I have adopted that method for my lace yarns but use a nostepine for heavier yarns, but still use the wrap the balls together in a wet towel and put them on a heat source till everything is dry all through. Saves me several steps and I am using the yarn a lot faster. One of the major advantages of skeining the yarn first is to find out how much yarn in yardage is there. My niddy noddy has a specific measurement that I can count the rounds of yarn and add up what I have in inches and convert it to yards then mark down for the skein. Balling I would not be able to know that or would have to run it through a line counter...yep, more equipment! So many ways to do the same things....


----------



## gypsy18 (Jan 15, 2015)

Bridgeknitter said:


> I always ask person helping e at LYS to wind hanks for me: the shop has ball winder right there and I figure that service is built into price of expensive yarns.


This makes sense to me. My LYS, Finch Studios in Leesburg Virginia USA, is so ungodly expensive I avoid even walking in there to "browse" because I start to perspire in fear that I'll succumb to temptation and then have to remortgage my house.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

Look up Using your electric hand mixer and a cardboard tube as a ball winder. 
My electric hand mixer has 9 speeds, so I should be able to do this easily.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Probably to see colors better. I was also told by a LYS owner that the yarn doesn't stretch as much when stored in a hank and you should only wind it when you're going to use it. Don't know if that's correct or not.


----------



## welsh wooly (Mar 3, 2014)

In the UK wool hasn't been sold in hanks since I was a teenager and I'm 65 now. I cannot remember the last time I found knots in a ball of yarn, wool or synthetic. I have recently had a problem with the colour transitions in Rico creative reflections as did a friend of mine. Neither of us will be buying that yarn for a while. In the beginning there were knots aplenty and women voted with their money and stopped buying the worst offenders. They soon tidied up their balls. I have never understood why yarn is still sold in hanks in The USA


----------



## Normagw (Mar 4, 2012)

Yarn stretches when you wind it into a ball. It only makes sense that purchased yarn is not stretched out when we purchase it.


----------



## bhooie (Jan 4, 2015)

I've only been knitting about two years and now my local yarn shop is closing. Internet has been very helpful, but nothing like the personal touch. I've knitted scarves, hats, only a couple of pairs of socks. Do you think your shawl is within my "skill" level? If so, what other yarn might work if I'm unable to get your recommended yarn? Thanks.


----------



## hobbyknit (Jun 23, 2013)

Okey, what does the swift do? And of course I know what the ball winder does. I'm new to knitting. Thanks


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh what a lovely shawl .. Just put it on my "wish list "


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Redhatchris said:


> Look up Using your electric hand mixer and a cardboard tube as a ball winder.
> My electric hand mixer has 9 speeds, so I should be able to do this easily.


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

why do you have to roll the yarn into a ball? Why not use it
the way it is and pull it from the center?


----------



## brabbie2002 (Nov 24, 2014)

Good question. Often wondered that myself. If Red Heart and Lion yarns can roll theirs into pull out skeins, why can't the rest of the companies. As it is, they charge an arm and a leg for their fancy yarns then they want us to pay the expense of a winder. Are the two different companies in cahoots????


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

Bakerch said:


> Haha...I agree..I'm looking into buying a swift and ball winder..and Ya thanks I fell in love with the pattern coz it's simple...mostly plain knit with a bit of pattern at the ends to keep it interesting! 😄


If your husband is handy with tools, he could make you a swift. My DH made me one from a pattern he got from utube for a fraction of the cost of a store bought one. Did a real good job job considering he did not have a clue what I was talking about.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

sundrop016 said:


> why do you have to roll the yarn into a ball? Why not use it
> the way it is and pull it from the center?


Wouldn't you want to know it there were knots or problems with the yarn before you got in the middle of your project? There have been times when I haven't re-wound skeins of yarn and got to the middle of a project and found drastic color changes, knots or other problems with the yarn. I would much rather take the time to re-wind all my yarn and know if there is a problem before I start than once in the middle.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Does everyone wind their yarn into balls all the time?? I used to but recently the skeins (hanks?) seem to be so easy to pull from the middle and then they don't roll around like balls do, so lately I have been lazy and just pull from the middle of one end of the skein. Is that a big NO NO??!!~!? Ooooops! :|  :?:


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

It's harder to stack balls, lol. Guess that's why.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I just had to go buy that pattern. It's beautiful!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Very pretty color and shawl pattern - Happy knitting


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I can't believe the complaining about something so trivial! You can't work from yarn in a skein, but expectiing it to be wound into a ball at the factory is a bit over the top 

I've been working as a volunteer at a huge yard sale getting ready to open the doors to the public on Friday morning. Breakfast and coffee is supplied to the volunteers but you should hear the complaining, even about that. Coffee is too strong/weak/hot/cold. Why don't we have ???? and the questions go on and on. There are hard boiled eggs, bagels/cream cheese/peanut butter, donuts, fruit, juice, mixed nuts and there is still complaining about something. I guess it is the nature of people to complain no matter where you are or what the product is.

Give thanks for the day and what you have. Others are not so fortunate.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

peppered said:


> Regular yarn is O.K. but try lacy, hairy mohair.
> I have 8" ball all in one piece no knots,that took me weeks b/c I dreaded those tiny fibers flying everywhere and making me sneeze. I could do only few minutes at the time.
> I do have a yarn winder but I don't like using it on mohair.


The next time you wind mohair, wear a mask. I use one when I clean ashes out of the fireplace and any time I am around fuzzy stuff floating in the air. They are cheap and are used for flu and cold prevention in public. You see them a lot in news clips from China on the streets, probably good for smog.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

If I had to wind it into balls I'd never knit as it would be far to painful.order from the uk we have all our yarn in balls.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

nannee said:


> Oh what a lovely shawl .. Just put it on my "wish list "


Where did you find the pattern? Could you put it on here for me? Thanks.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

DH got me a swift and ball winder for my birthday a few years ago. What a difference--he got tired of watching me wind balls for hours.


----------



## Bakerch (Dec 5, 2013)

chickkie said:


> I can't believe the complaining about something so trivial! You can't work from yarn in a skein, but expectiing it to be wound into a ball at the factory is a bit over the top
> 
> I've been working as a volunteer at a huge yard sale getting ready to open the doors to the public on Friday morning. Breakfast and coffee is supplied to the volunteers but you should hear the complaining, even about that. Coffee is too strong/weak/hot/cold. Why don't we have ???? and the questions go on and on. There are hard boiled eggs, bagels/cream cheese/peanut butter, donuts, fruit, juice, mixed nuts and there is still complaining about something. I guess it is the nature of people to complain no matter where you are or what the product is.
> 
> Give thanks for the day and what you have. Others are not so fortunate.


It really wasn't put out there as a complaint, I am not a complainer! I was just trying to get the reasoning behind it. Thanks for your input anyway!


----------



## Bakerch (Dec 5, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Where did you find the pattern? Could you put it on here for me? Thanks.


Hi...I got the pattern on Ravelry, it's called Sweet Summer Shawl or from the designers website which is: leahmichelledesigns.com


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

Love the shawl, and the yarn will be great with this pattern. Good choice!


----------



## Bakerch (Dec 5, 2013)

Metrogal said:


> I just had to go buy that pattern. It's beautiful!


That's exciting...let me know when you've made it...would love to see a picture! Happy Knitting!


----------



## Englishknitter (Oct 13, 2012)

In the 1960s/70s I can remember holding out my arms with hank of yarn on them with my mother winding it into a ball or she used a kitchen chair back if no one was around. Here in England you cannot buy yarn in hanks - it is all in balls - not tight round balls but soft cakes and they sit very well in the shelves in the shops.


----------



## Bakerch (Dec 5, 2013)

Strickliese said:


> Very pretty color and shawl pattern - Happy knitting


Thank you!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Bakerch said:


> Hi, I'm looking into buying a swift and winder just haven't decided which one to buy..I'm researching it.
> The yarn I bought from Craftsy..it was a sock kit or should say yarn and pattern package and was on sale..I think it was 25% off so it was reasonable! The colourway is quite lovely, I agree! Thanks!


There are a couple of sites I have seen over the years that show easy ways to make yarn swifts using easy to acquire materials. This link http://www.google.com/search?q=make+your+own+yarn+swift&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 leads you to sites that may be helpful and give you a fun project for that snowy day.


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

Bakerch said:


> So why do we have to wind the yarn into a ball ourselves? Why can't the yarn come in a ball and save us some time and sore arms lol! I've just rolled a hank of Lornas Laces, colour is called "Christmas at Downton"! I just love the name and of course the show so had to have some of this gorgeous yarn! I bought it to make socks but just recently found a simple shawl I'd like to do...my very first shawl...so excited! I thought I'd rather have "Downton"around me than on my feet. Here's a picture of the yarn just wound by hand..it took 32 minutes to wind it!!...it's fingering weight. Also a pic of the shawl I'm just about to start on this sunny but cold cold day in Ontario...we got dumped on yesterday...got dug out finally a little while ago...poor hubby is pooped from all the shovelling..he's napping so out come the knitting needles...no point cooking or cleaning, it'd just wake him up lol!
> Anyway, does anyone know why the yarn doesn't come balled up for us? Is there really a reasonable explanation? Would love your thoughts!


Ask the company where you buy your yarn if they are willing to wind it for you. Some will do it FREE of charge!


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

I was told that natural fiber yarn should never be wound into balls or cakes until just before using. This is because mechanical winders and some folks who wind by hand, wind very tightly, stretching the yarn and removing some of the natural "spring" from the yarn. This will also cause some shrinkage when the wool is washed, as it relaxes back to its old self! Makes sense to me. I now wind my own wool, and always wind it over my fingers to allow slack in case is wind too tight!


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

we sewers have same question why do we have to wind a bobbin, new technology should be able to figure out how to have bobbin thread come from the spool.


----------



## Bakerch (Dec 5, 2013)

Englishknitter said:


> In the 1960s/70s I can remember holding out my arms with hank of yarn on them with my mother winding it into a ball or she used a kitchen chair back if no one was around. Here in England you cannot buy yarn in hanks - it is all in balls - not tight round balls but soft cakes and they sit very well in the shelves in the shops.


That's interesting! Just when I thought it was all figured out lol!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

thank you Krwabby, for that info.


----------



## Bakerch (Dec 5, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> There are a couple of sites I have seen over the years that show easy ways to make yarn swifts using easy to acquire materials. This link http://www.google.com/search?q=make+your+own+yarn+swift&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 leads you to sites that may be helpful and give you a fun project for that snowy day.


Lol!...Hi Marilynknits...that made me laugh...I don't have the patience to make something like that and storage is an issue. I've decided and have ordered a swift and ball winder and look forward to my next ball winding experience! 😄


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

How on earth would you keep all those balls from becoming a mess. Try putting 2 or 3 of your balls in a bag of any kind and see how messy they become. Think of them on a shelf in a yarn shop.
Personally, I like to wind yarn into balls. It lets me get familiar with the feel of the yarn. I wind most of my yarn by hand.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I so agree" if you think yarn is expensive now can you imagine what it would cost if they wound it into balls for us.?


----------



## mamagill (May 5, 2013)

Packaging and shelf space


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I think the manufacturers of the hanks of yarn just want us to enjoy the feel of the yarn that much more...giving us the opportunity to wind the yarn ... into my fav center pull balls.


----------



## Bakerch (Dec 5, 2013)

joannav said:


> did you purchase the pattern directly from Leah Michelle ?
> 
> if not, from where did you purchase from - please and thanks...
> 
> ...


Hi joannav...I purchased the pattern from Ravelry, it's called Sweet Summer Shawl...yes I love the colourway as well..it's on the needles now and looks lovely..thanks! 😀


----------



## Bakerch (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your help and interest in this subject! I've learned lots and have made new and helpful friends.
I will post a picture when my shawl is finished.

Happy knitting!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

It's a matter of cost.


----------



## bdowney3 (Feb 3, 2015)

Although I have a ball-winder that produces neat cakes, I prefer pulling from the center of a soft ball of yarn. When I have a problem I resort to a technique I learned years ago in a knitting class. Just use your hand--thumb extended--and wind the yarn loosely around your thumb, leaving the tail-end of yard available in your hand. As the soft ball of yarn increases, turn it on your thumb and continue winding and shaping. When complete, you can pull from the center of a soft ball of yarn.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Englishknitter said:


> In the 1960s/70s I can remember holding out my arms with hank of yarn on them with my mother winding it into a ball or she used a kitchen chair back if no one was around. Here in England you cannot buy yarn in hanks - it is all in balls - not tight round balls but soft cakes and they sit very well in the shelves in the shops.


Mmmn not strictly true any more although the big UK companies only sell in balls - Sirdar, Patons, etc. But due to all the lovely US/Canadian yarn now available to us in England, I have had several hanks recently. Hubby's hands are very accomodating, otherwise it's the back of a carver chair - just like your mum!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Bakerch said:


> Hi...I got the pattern on Ravelry, it's called Sweet Summer Shawl or from the designers website which is: leahmichelledesigns.com


http://www.leahmichelledesigns.com

http://www.ravelry.com

If this turns blue it should be clickable.

The shawl costs $5.00


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I would rather wind my own yarn with the ball winder. Sometimes I find a knot in the yarn and while winding I can repair it with the Russian join.


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

I have always heard (here on KP, my local yarn store, etc.) that yarn stretches when wound, so you should not wind it until just before you use it. The yarn has very little tension on it in hanks.


----------



## knthewgillmt (Sep 21, 2011)

My husband is my yarn swift, and I hand wind center pull balls of yarn. I love doing it.....for some reason, I find it very rewarding. LOL


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

I dont know the answer but know a faster way.

Use electric mixer with one blade

Cut a paper towel cardboard from the middle in half

Cut a slit in end of cardboard and insert the yarn

Place END of cardboard on end of mixer blade

Turn mixer on high and it will wind your ball

Have fun :-D


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

I dont know the answer but know a faster way.

Use electric mixer with one blade

Cut a paper towel cardboard from the middle in half

Cut a slit in end of cardboard and insert the yarn

Place END of cardboard on end of mixer blade

Turn mixer on high and it will wind your ball

Have fun :-D


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

Sorry for double post


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

sherryleigh said:


> I dont know the answer but know a faster way.
> 
> Use electric mixer with one blade
> 
> ...


Now that does sound fun!?!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

peppered said:


> Regular yarn is O.K. but try lacy, hairy mohair.
> I have 8" ball all in one piece no knots,that took me weeks b/c I dreaded those tiny fibers flying everywhere and making me sneeze. I could do only few minutes at the time.
> I do have a yarn winder but I don't like using it on mohair.


I have that same problem with angora yarn. Flies everywhere and gets up your nose. It sure is soft, though.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Krwabby said:


> For some yarn, when it is in a 'hank' (I think that's what you call it), you see the same colors together, the way it was dyed, and it looks so much different then than when wound into a cake or a ball. So I think it shows off the colors so well and you really see what you're getting. Also, I've been told that you really should leave it in the hank (which has the yarn in a more 'relaxed' state) until you are ready to knit with it. That's when you'd wind into a ball or cake. And when winding, you shouldn't wind with too much tension or that takes away some of the yarn's 'springyness', which can affect the stretch or drape of your item.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: totally agree. And I have a swift and ball winder and seldom use it...I hand wind most of my hanks.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Bakerch said:


> Thanks everyone for your help and interest in this subject! I've learned lots and have made new and helpful friends.
> I will post a picture when my shawl is finished.
> 
> Happy knitting!


Thank you for asking this question. Always good to know the why's and how's. I feel it makes me a better knitter to understand all that comes with creating something.


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

chickkie said:


> can you imagine what the store shelves would be like if everything was in a ball the way you do it by hand?


Lol, I can see balls of yarn rolling off and bouncing everywhere!

Okay, newbie here... Do you have to ball (or cake) your yarn? Can't you just center pull from a skein?


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm probably odd woman out, but I LOVE winding balls by hand. It's my first real experience of the yarn, how it feels moving through my hands, the drape, well, the everything of it!

My computer table is wide enough to hold the hank and I just wind it off that.

I'm not sure that I'd use a swift and a ball winder if it were gifted to me!


----------



## ArtsyFartsy (Feb 2, 2015)

I've often wondered that myself. I dislike rolling the skein into yarn... I've seen some plastic machines in Michaels that are supposed to wind it into a ball for you but haven't tried it yet. For now, I use my boyfriend. He loves doing it. Let me know if you find a better way!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Bakerch said:


> Hi, I'm looking into buying a swift and winder just haven't decided which one to buy..I'm researching it.
> The yarn I bought from Craftsy..it was a sock kit or should say yarn and pattern package and was on sale..I think it was 25% off so it was reasonable! The colourway is quite lovely, I agree! Thanks!


I just bought the Stanwood Amish style swift and winder set from Stanwood on line. I think it was about $65. It got very good reviews both here on KP and on Amazon. I have been using it to wind my stash and love it.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

it's just part of knitting ,I have accepted till something changes.


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

I just started winding my yarns on rolls. I use my old electric mixer & it works great & is a lot of fun to do. 

I'm hoping to put all my yarns on rolls so I can hang them on pegs all over the walls of my craft room. It will allow me to get rid of some cabinets to make room for another work table, & it should look really cool!


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

my local lys winds them for you, I ordered from abundance yarns and they also wound the yarn. So far they are the only ones.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty yarn


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Can you imagine all those round balls sitting on shelves in stores and warehouses, falling off and rolling all over the place constantly? *LOL* The Staff would be tearing their hair out.


----------



## kittys punkin (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a ball winder and a swift and I love them, it makes it so much easier and faster to wind. My personal opinion about them not winding the yarn into balls is that they sometimes look much prettier in a hank. I have bought yarn that was gorgeous as it was but when wound into a ball I didn't like it so much.


----------



## Bakerch (Dec 5, 2013)

sherryleigh said:


> I dont know the answer but know a faster way.
> 
> Use electric mixer with one blade
> 
> ...


----------



## Bakerch (Dec 5, 2013)

sherryleigh said:


> I dont know the answer but know a faster way.
> 
> Use electric mixer with one blade
> 
> ...


----------



## Bakerch (Dec 5, 2013)

sherryleigh said:


> I dont know the answer but know a faster way.
> 
> Use electric mixer with one blade
> 
> ...


Oops! I kinda messed up that reply, not once but twice lol! That sounds hilarious!...but my luck...it would be a tangled mess! 😳


----------



## Bakerch (Dec 5, 2013)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Thank you for asking this question. Always good to know the why's and how's. I feel it makes me a better knitter to understand all that comes with creating something.


Hi Cheryl...you're welcome! I'm glad I asked it too and that's it exactly..getting to understand the whys and how's ....we learn so much from each other. I've really enjoyed hearing from and talking to you all!!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

I have been knitting for a very long time and have never wind the yarn, I have no clue why people have a need to do this.


----------



## trish439 (Jan 25, 2015)

That really is a cool pattern. Love to hear it easy too


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

NewKnitter15 said:


> I just started winding my yarns on rolls. I use my old electric mixer & it works great & is a lot of fun to do.
> 
> I'm hoping to put all my yarns on rolls so I can hang them on pegs all over the walls of my craft room. It will allow me to get rid of some cabinets to make room for another work table, & it should look really cool!


be careful hanging your yarn in the open, especially if there is sunlight as it will fade the yarn.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

nitnana said:


> Does everyone wind their yarn into balls all the time?? I used to but recently the skeins (hanks?) seem to be so easy to pull from the middle and then they don't roll around like balls do, so lately I have been lazy and just pull from the middle of one end of the skein. Is that a big NO NO??!!~!? Ooooops! :|  :?:


If it is skeins, I use center pull method. But if it is hanks , i use swift and winder. Just can't imagine what kind of mess i would have trying to knit from hank . Plus how on earth would you be able to take project with you .


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Because sellers can get away with it? 
Since they can and do, you need a swift and a ball winder.
In slightly more depth, I think the "why" is because of costs and that expensive hank would be even more expensive if wound into a skein. It's like making candy bars smaller and smaller while charging the same price.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi All, in Australia all knitting yarn is sold in balls, ranging from 25 gram balls up to 200 for some yarns. The most common these days seems to be 50 gm balls. I have not seen hanks here since I was a child (a very long time ago) when I would wind the balls for my Mum. When in America in 2013 I was amazed that most wools came unwound and wondered why this was so.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

p.s. I don't know about keeping the yarn cheaper by not having it wound, as it all seemed very expensive in comparison to what we pay here (Australia)


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks for the warning! I will keep that in mind for other rooms. This room is actually on the back of our house, facing north. It always seems a bit dark so another reason to hang up some bright cheerful yarn.



chickkie said:


> be careful hanging your yarn in the open, especially if there is sunlight as it will fade the yarn.


----------



## LAMARQUE8 (Oct 12, 2014)

Seriously!!!


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello, please, what is a Swift? ( Apart from the bird with that name in the U.K.) From, Susan, U.K.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I was told that it's better for the yarn to keep it in the hank state,
until you're ready to use it... it stretches and weakens the yarn, and makes it less elastic, so it won't drape as well.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love your yarn and your shawl pattern! Please post when you are finished.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

quill-ws said:


> Hello, please, what is a Swift? ( Apart from the bird with that name in the U.K.) From, Susan, U.K.


A swift is a device, some look like the underside of an umbrella, some are like a crossed X with sticks that move for the different sizes of hanks... which holds the hank while it's being wound into a skein, a ball of sorts, on a ball-winder. My local yarn shop winds all of the yarn purchased there.


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

I think this bag might go over big in Australia!

http://www.kateblandford.com/2013/04/i-like-big-balls-and-i-cannot-lie.html

The yarn and pattern are just lovely! I hope you post a picture.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Bakerch said:


> So why do we have to wind the yarn into a ball ourselves? Why can't the yarn come in a ball and save us some time and sore arms lol! I've just rolled a hank of Lornas Laces, colour is called "Christmas at Downton"! I just love the name and of course the show so had to have some of this gorgeous yarn! I bought it to make socks but just recently found a simple shawl I'd like to do...my very first shawl...so excited! I thought I'd rather have "Downton"around me than on my feet. Here's a picture of the yarn just wound by hand..it took 32 minutes to wind it!!...it's fingering weight. Also a pic of the shawl I'm just about to start on this sunny but cold cold day in Ontario...we got dumped on yesterday...got dug out finally a little while ago...poor hubby is pooped from all the shovelling..he's napping so out come the knitting needles...no point cooking or cleaning, it'd just wake him up lol!
> Anyway, does anyone know why the yarn doesn't come balled up for us? Is there really a reasonable explanation? Would love your thoughts!


I'm guessing that the price of the yarn would go up if it came to us ready to use because their time costs money when they're running a business.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

I haven't read all of the posts, so this may be a repeat, but here goes:

Yarn is flexible. It stretches. Yarn is prepared for market in either a hank or a skein so that it will not be stretched out of shape. It is also the reason that manufacturers recommend that you do not wind skeins or hanks into balls more than 1 month in advance of use. 

So, when I'm hand winding a hank or skein I concentrate on not stretching or pulling the yarn too tightly. And especially if I'm using a swift & ball winder, if the tension is too tight on the first wind, I will rewind the ball to loosen the tension. 

Lest you think this is an exaggeration, this stretching can throw off the gauge and even the size of the completed project!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

My Mother has told me of buying wool in hanks and winding it yourself, I bought wool this way about 35 years ago and it was a novelty as we get our wool in balls. We used to have balls of wool in 1oz but now they are mainly 25g, 50g, 100g, 400g.


----------



## haggislady (Feb 21, 2012)

you don't often see yarn in hanks here in Scotland either only the more expensive ones that are out of my price range LOL


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Thérèse is a member, î think it is dancing marge, or similar, who se husband made her a swift. She sent me the measurements and a picture, and a friend of mine made me one. Î will try to find the picture and post it,bt his morning.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I didn't see your post before my 1st post, I think that that knitting bag is great


oneofthegriffins said:


> I think this bag might go over big in Australia!
> 
> http://www.kateblandford.com/2013/04/i-like-big-balls-and-i-cannot-lie.html
> 
> The yarn and pattern are just lovely! I hope you post a picture.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Bakerch..contact dancewithmarge ,her husband made her one, and on request she sent me the picture with measurements, My friend made it for me, a very useful Swift, and he set it on ball béa rings, so turns smoothly. Good luck,


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

there are patterns to make a swift, but the little umbrella ones that you buy are really good, not expensive and fold up so neatly when you don't need them. Sometimes it's cheaper to buy than make.

Some have taken the swivel part of an old office chair and made a swift out of that too - free if the chair is otherwise no good

I use both a swift and a ball winder as I want a cake of yarn not a ball that is wound by hand. When you take the yarn off the ball winder there should be enough "hole" in the middle to let the yarn relax unless you have the type of winder that you can leave the cone in the yarn. I wind every bit of yarn that comes to me from an unknown source, be it yard sale or thrift store, to be sure there are no nasties in it. I always do it outside so that I don't contaminate anything in my stash. I bought yarn once that had so much moth damage that didn't show when I first looked at it (many years ago) and little critters in it that I never want that to happen again and sure was glad I had not put it in my craft room in the box I bought it in.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

chickkie said:


> there are patterns to make a swift, but the little umbrella ones that you buy are really good, not expensive and fold up so neatly when you don't need them. Sometimes it's cheaper to buy than make.
> 
> Some have taken the swivel part of an old office chair and made a swift out of that too - free if the chair is otherwise no good
> 
> I use both a swift and a ball winder as I want a cake of yarn not a ball that is wound by hand. When you take the yarn off the ball winder there should be enough "hole" in the middle to let the yarn relax unless you have the type of winder that you can leave the cone in the yarn. I wind every bit of yarn that comes to me from an unknown source, be it yard sale or thrift store, to be sure there are no nasties in it. I always do it outside so that I don't contaminate anything in my stash. I bought yarn once that had so much moth damage that didn't show when I first looked at it (many years ago) and little critters in it that I never want that to happen again and sure was glad I had not put it in my craft room in the box I bought it in.


Don't remember who, but someone recommended that suspicious yarn be put in a zip closure bag and kept in the freezer for a while. Supposed to kill the bugs. Don't think it can hurt the yarn if you have the freezer space. Also a good place to hide it from a DH who complains about the size of the stash!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I have no problems winding hanks into balls; especially Alpaca yarn. I find it very relaxing for me. Did you use the back of a chair to wind it? That helps a lot. Another reason I like to do this is just in case there may be a knot in the yarn and I can take care of it before I start my project. It saves me time that way instead of running into a knot while I'm knitting or crocheting.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

NewKnitter15 said:


> Thanks for the warning! I will keep that in mind for other rooms. This room is actually on the back of our house, facing north. It always seems a bit dark so another reason to hang up some bright cheerful yarn.


Dust can also be a problem.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Bakerch said:


> Haha...I agree..I'm looking into buying a swift and ball winder..and Ya thanks I fell in love with the pattern coz it's simple...mostly plain knit with a bit of pattern at the ends to keep it interesting! 😄


I have a cheap swift that's like an Amish swift. I bought it on eBay for a very economical price. I love it!


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

Yup, I was thinking about that as I was winding more rolls. I have some clear plastic bags that are just the right size so I'll put those over the rolls. This process of rolling all my yarns on rolls is going to take awhile but the good news is that I've already found a couple yarns I'd forgotten I had!



MaryE-B said:


> Dust can also be a problem.


----------



## Bakerch (Dec 5, 2013)

trish439 said:


> That really is a cool pattern. Love to hear it easy too


Hi Trisha

It is easy so far! I have done two pattern repeats so far and love the simplicity of it!


----------



## Bettyboivin (Dec 14, 2014)

Bakerch, dancingwithmarge, her husband made her a swift. Î contacted her on kp, and she graciously sent me the measurements, and a friend made it for me,, only change, he put in ball béarings in the centre, really spins wonderfully!!!!


----------

